# Downpipes?



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

anybody know any good sites that carry 3-inch downpipes for a decent price?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

JakeMonkey said:


> anybody know any good sites that carry 3-inch downpipes for a decent price?


you have to make your own.

Mike


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Depends on what you call "decent" , but Certified Muffler has theirs for $195. Considering how LONG the downpipe is , thats not a bad deal. It's one piece from the turbo to the cat and its over 3 feet long. It's on my list of things to get , since my stock downpipe seems to be bent at an odd angle and I can't get my catback to bolt up to the cat properly. 

Otherwise , yes , you can have one made , or make it yourself from what you can find at the auto parts store.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> you have to make your own.
> 
> Mike


Definately the way to go. I got mine 3" mandrel w/ flex section AND a highflow cat for less than Ive seen the cheapest downpipes...even the crappy ebay ones...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Speaking of downpipes , anybody got any tips for pulling off a stock original 18 yr old one? Pretty sure its not welded in place , but I'll be damned if I can get it off. All the bolts are off , all the hangers are removed. I can swing from the damn thing like I'm on monkey bars and it won't budge. :wtf: 

Guess my only other choice is to take it to an exhaust shop and have them remove it. *shudder*


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Try giving it a couple good raps with a hammer near the flange... hammers are my friend.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

James said:


> Try giving it a couple good raps with a hammer near the flange... hammers are my friend.


BFH I don't have , unfortunately. Time to invest in one , I guess.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah now your experiencing what 18 years oh heat from a turbo does hehe.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hehe a car that welds stuff together that wasn't welded


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Speaking of downpipes , anybody got any tips for pulling off a stock original 18 yr old one? Pretty sure its not welded in place , but I'll be damned if I can get it off. All the bolts are off , all the hangers are removed. I can swing from the damn thing like I'm on monkey bars and it won't budge. :wtf:
> 
> Guess my only other choice is to take it to an exhaust shop and have them remove it. *shudder*


Try first hitting it with a dead blow mallet. Then try some penetrating oil like aerokroil which works the best I have found (you can get it at aircraft spruce) Let it sit overnight.

If that doesnt work heat with a mapp gas tourch and beat the crap out of it with the dead blow, it should come off before this stage though.

Mike


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Try first hitting it with a dead blow mallet. Then try some penetrating oil like aerokroil which works the best I have found (you can get it at aircraft spruce) Let it sit overnight.
> 
> If that doesnt work heat with a mapp gas tourch and beat the crap out of it with the dead blow, it should come off before this stage though.
> 
> Mike


Kool , I'll try that. :cheers:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

SAWZALL, thats what I did-- works like a charm!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> SAWZALL, thats what I did-- works like a charm!!!!!!!!


For farther down the pipe , sure. I want to remove the pipe from the turbo housing , though. And reasonably intact , as I'm planning on using it again. I'm going to cut out the factory dimpled section (before the cat) and put a flex section in there to bring the cat outlet back to level so I can put my catback back on. 
I kinda like how it sounds right now , but I know the odds rather favor a cop sitting behind me one day at a stoplight.


----------

